# Found a foreign body in a cake



## Strawberries (21 Apr 2008)

Hi, I bought a cake in Superquinn yesterday and when I bit into it there was a hard black thing inside it. Really hurt my tooth. I don't know what the hard black thing is. What can I do?


----------



## peno (21 Apr 2008)

Had a similar but not as dangerous experience.

Bought a birthday cake from Superquinn aand when we cut into it we found an order document in the middle tier with the cream. Not dangerous but not very tasty. 

Brought the cake back the next day for a full refund and 200 worth of vouchers.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2008)

Bring it back - if its one of the ones Superquinn baked onsite you can be guaranteed an investigation into the nature of the black thing (bring that back also) - superquinn tend to be good about this type of thing.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Apr 2008)

Not _the_ black thing in the cake?


----------



## Pantone (21 Apr 2008)

I found a bird leg that was 10cm in length in my bag of rocket salad from M&S.  It had feathers and feet and claws and a knee and everything. My boyfriend even managed to chomp into it in his burger before realising what it was.

All we got was a 50euro voucher for our troubles.  Not much considering how gross and scarey it was when we discovered it. Unfortunately I had already munched away half the bag of rocket before he discovered the bird leg.  It was very gross indeed!!


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2008)

Pantone said:


> I found a bird leg that was 10cm in length in my bag of rocket salad from M&S.  It had feathers and feet and claws and a knee and everything. My boyfriend even managed to chomp into it in his burger before realising what it was.
> 
> All we got was a 50euro voucher for our troubles.  Not much considering how gross and scarey it was when we discovered it. Unfortunately I had already munched away half the bag of rocket before he discovered the bird leg.  It was very gross indeed!!


 Maybe the rocket went off when the bird was sitting on it...


----------



## Blueberry08 (21 Apr 2008)

Pantone said:


> I found a bird leg that was 10cm in length in my bag of rocket salad from M&S.  It had feathers and feet and claws and a knee and everything.



I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't laugh, but....................

That was quite a long leg, though. Did it come from this fella?


----------



## Pantone (21 Apr 2008)

Tee hee - made me laugh too! 

Poor little bird though - it probably lost its leg when they were harvesting  the rocket.  And it wasn't Big Bird who we all know and love - but near enough.  It was a Kenyan bird as the rocket was imported in from there. Needless to say I don't buy Kenyan rocket any more.


----------



## MandaC (21 Apr 2008)

I once got a huge black beetle in my custard in Mosney when I was 11.  Just about to munch into it when I discovered.  I always remember my mam telling the supervisor that "a very serious incident has just occurred".  Can t remember what happened - probably gave me a donut or something.

Also got a wasp in frozen spinich from a well known frozen foods provider. Their customer service were great and a delivery truck came and filled our freezer.

Also more recently, got a funny curly hair on my dinner from a very well known and expensive Dublin Restaurant.  Maitre D brought me into the kitchen and made head chef and all chefs apologise.  Was mortified!

Dont like that rocket story.  I love rocket and that has just turned me right off.


----------



## television (21 Apr 2008)

bloody foreigners wrecking the economy, rise in crime and now this.


----------



## ophelia (22 Apr 2008)

Ugh!  I once ate my way through half a bowl of raisin wheats before i noticed signs of life in the milk. They were completly infested with tiny maggots . This was the most horrific realisation in my entire life. It happened in a middle eastern country, twenty years ago, but I still check my cereal bowl every morning.......... it was nearly enough to turn me off cereal for life.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Apr 2008)

Got a long wriggling caterpillar type fella in a bowl of salad in healthy eatery in Heathrow Airport. Had eaten half the salad when i saw him - still alive, having a chomp on the bit I hadnt gotten to.
Told the waiter, who almost threw up at the sight of it, he went into rushed, hushed, super speedy removal of offending plate and replacement with new plate of impeccably well washed lettuce and profuse apologies and offer of voucher etc....
Didnt bother taking voucher, no hard feelings, sure youre gonna get the odd escapee sharing lunch with you right?

Loved the bird leg story!


----------



## Jack The Lad (22 Apr 2008)

One evening I bit down on a small bolt while eating one of those tinned soups with the chunky-bits in - really hurt. Of course, I was furious and spent the evening telling anyone who'd listen that I was going to phone the soup company up the next day and blast them out of it for being so careless with their product.

Following morning was boiling an egg and happened to look up at the air extractor above the cooker. One of the bolts was missing. And yep... the bolt in the soup miraculously screwed back in it's place. 

Embarrassing.

But to add a point to the original question. I guess what you do depends on what you want. Do you want to let them know, so they can make sure no one else gets a foreign object in their cake, just in case someone breaks a tooth - and maybe get a nice pressie for your trouble? Or do you want to milk it and see how far you can take it?


----------



## MrMan (22 Apr 2008)

Remember my Dad drinking a pint of guineuss in an old pub, after he took a sup he put his hand up to his mouth and pulled out a black spider it must have fallen in before he took a drink, it was still alive and took off after he threw it to the floor. Luckily it wasn't me cause i'd never recover.


----------



## sam h (22 Apr 2008)

A friend found part of a tooth in a burger in a well know Irish fast food restaurant.  Staff were very helpful & promised a full investigation.  Later that night, at home, she found another piece of tooth in her pasta....realised it was her own!!  She had to made that all embarassing call to the restaurant.

Opheila - you definately have the most disgusting story!!  Put me off my museli


----------



## Blueberry08 (22 Apr 2008)

sam h said:


> A friend found part of a tooth in a burger in a well know Irish fast food restaurant.  Staff were very helpful & promised a full investigation.  Later that night, at home, she found another piece of tooth in her pasta....realised it was her own!!



That's a gem, love it!!


----------



## iggy (22 Apr 2008)

Pantone said:


> I found a bird leg that was 10cm in length in my bag of rocket salad from M&S. It had feathers and feet and claws and a knee and everything. My boyfriend even managed to chomp into it in his burger before realising what it was.
> 
> All we got was a 50euro voucher for our troubles. Not much considering how gross and scarey it was when we discovered it. Unfortunately I had already munched away half the bag of rocket before he discovered the bird leg. It was very gross indeed!!


I`d be more worried about where the rest of the bird was!  i.e. did your boyfriend scoff it down first??


----------



## gabsdot (25 Apr 2008)

My husbands cousin found an elastic band in a packet of crips, years ago when they were kids. His mother rang up tayto and compalin and they got loads of goodies as compo. A few weeks later he was overheard saying to his brother, "now that all the goodies are gone will we put another elastic band in a bag of crips so we can get more". 
cringe.


----------



## Wexfordman (25 Apr 2008)

I got a slug in my salad (starter course) in a quality hotel once. Just finished eating the salad (which was unusually crunchy!!!) when I noticed a trail of slime from my plate onto the table, with a slug on the end of it running for its life!!

Complained, and he restaurant manager said there would be no charge for the meal, but I could'nt eat the rest of it anyway.
Wexfordman


----------



## phoenix (25 Apr 2008)

That bird story has given me the best laugh I have had in a long time.!!  Loved, loved, loved Purples reply!

Nearly got sick with laughter reading it out to my hubby.

Hilarious!  Gross but hilariously told!


----------

